# Lent



## Sam (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not very religous, at all, really,

But I figure this is a good time to get my **** in order. I am turning 18 this year, and while I have learned a lot about myself, and have changed a lot for the better, I still have a ways to go.

I am giving up the computer, unless I need it for school, along with television, fast food, caffeine, and junk food. I am going to have a LOT of time to figure out who I am and get my life in order. I won't be on MT during that time, but I will be back, and hopefully more mature, knowing more about myself.

I predict a lot of writing in my future! 

See you in 40 days.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 28, 2006)

If its for self improvement good for you I wish you the best Sam.  Take care, hope you learn a lot about yourself in those 40 days.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 28, 2006)

I wish you the best, too Sam.  I hope it won't be too long of a 40 days for you!  Good time for reflection and things you don't normally spend enough time on.


----------



## Sam (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks guys. I can still read these replies  for the next... 22 minutes. hehe


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 28, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> thanks guys. I can still read these replies for the next... 22 minutes. hehe


 
We'll miss you! Best of luck and take care.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2006)

I wish you enlightenment, empowerment and love.  Good lent. :asian:


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 28, 2006)

See ya in 40 days for chocolate eggs


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2006)

Sam I hope you find what you are looking for in your life, may the journey be a nice experience for you.
Terry


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 1, 2006)

Sam, I think your observence of Lent is really hitting the nail on the head.  The purpose of Lenten participation is imitating Jesus when He spent forty days in the desert in prayer and fasting before beginning His public ministry.  I think many people lose the meaning of Lent in "giving up" stuff as opposed to looking within and really getting to know themselves.

I hope this is a productive time for you.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 1, 2006)

That's quite a pretty grueling revamping schedule you've laid out for yourself. I wish you the best fortune in your endeavor. Just don't beat your self up if you have to add one or two of those things back on next year's lent list. 

See you when you get back.


----------



## someguy (Mar 3, 2006)

Even though you won't see this till your done good luck.


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2006)

HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omg I'm dePRIVED!

 I have missed the internet SO MUCH! I had over 500 threads to go through, I skipped most of em, but damn!

Interesting things that have happened over lent:

I got promoted to green belt
After my test my instructor told me I was one of his favorite people to work with
Got my first bloody nose sparring
My instructor was promoted to 3rd dan
I lost a tournament for the 1st time (2nd place - I was a blue belt at the time, the stupid circut we're doing has no intermediate division for girls, and I didnt want to fight beginning, so I fought advanced and lost to a black belt 3-5. I'll get her this saturday, though!)
I quit my stupid job
I've been recruited to videotape the blackbelt fights at tournaments from now on in exchange for a free set of gear, because "You dont lose the action, you have a steady hand, and you dont let the refs get in the way.... you'd be surprised how many clashes we have missed because the fighters moved faster than the taper, the ref was in the way, or the camera was pointed at the floor."


Thats everything I can think of right now...

ITS SO GOOD TO BE BACK!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> omg I'm dePRIVED!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome back!
artyon: 

Congratulations on your promotion as well!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 16, 2006)

welcome back


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome back Sam! 
Congrats on your promotion as well. 
Glad your life is on the upswing.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome back, Sam!  Congrats as well.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a "Lent" question...

First off let me say that I am not a practicing Catholic. I was raised that way, but it has been a long time. I was always under the impression that the Lenten season lasted 40 days. If Lent begins on Ash Wednesday, then that is day #1. Each following Wednesday would add 7 days to the total, ie 8, 15, 22, 29, 36. Good Friday would be day 38. Easter Sunday would be day #40.

My question is this...When does Lent officially end? Many people give up something for Lent. However, the sacrifice is usually over Easter morning. That's seems to me that they've only completed 39 days. To me, Lent would end at 11:59 pm Easter Sunday night. Or does it end at dawn on Easter morning to coincide with Christ's resurrection?

My questions are in no way meant to be disrespectful to anyone's faith or sacrificies. I'm just curious.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome back and congratulations on your promotion!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome back Sam.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome back - so... what'd you learn, giving up the 'net for 40 days?  Anything interesting?  New hobbies?  And congratulations on the promotion!


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, for a while, I was just really, really, really, bored. the first two weeks SUCKED. I was like oh NO what have I DONE?!?!

I read a lot of very interesting books. And have started playing around with shurikens, they are so cool. I dont know, so much has happened that I cant even think of any of it, lol.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 16, 2006)

I wish I had time to be bored... I had to leave work early on Friday to get my teeth cleaned, so I didn't finish my grading - it's gorgeous out, about 70, sunny, clear... and I'm at my computer grading math homework (computerized grade book).  Aarrgh... but if I don't get it done now I'll be up all night, because I have to have it done for tomorrow, so they can do makeup work.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 16, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I have a "Lent" question...
> 
> First off let me say that I am not a practicing Catholic. I was raised that way, but it has been a long time. I was always under the impression that the Lenten season lasted 40 days. If Lent begins on Ash Wednesday, then that is day #1. Each following Wednesday would add 7 days to the total, ie 8, 15, 22, 29, 36. Good Friday would be day 38. Easter Sunday would be day #40.
> 
> ...


 
Nevermind...found my own answer.  The Sundays' during Lent do not count toward the 40 days.


----------



## Carol (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome back and congrats, Sam! 

Missed you a lot, glad you are back.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 16, 2006)

Congrats on the promotion and quitting the "stupid" job sam, and we're glad to have you back!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome back Sam!

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome back and congrats Sam!


----------



## rutherford (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey, Sam!  Good to see you.

Having fun throwing stuff, eh?  Awesome!  Here's a hot tip - when you're picking them up watch where you step very carefully!  I have a black set, and finding them in the grass is always fun.


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome back to the forum Sam! Congrats on your new rank too!:ultracool 

Mike


----------

